# Well today...



## charisma (Nov 13, 2007)

I was supposed to run a marathon. Instead we pushed it back to one on January 15th. And Im so glad. I needed the extra training time.

Im glad too to have a fitness goal to look forward to... It motivate me to make good eating choices and to ignore the cookie  any else have a fitness goal they are working on achieving?


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

That is fantastic! 

Yes, I use fitness goals like that to keep me motivated to exercise too, though I have never done a marathon, and probably won't for another year and a half. 

I have a 5k in dec. and one in Jan. , a 32 mile bike race in feb, a half marathon in april, and another one in june, a 12 mile bike ride in July (and possibly a 4 mile race), a sprint triathalon in Aug (possibly 2), and a 5k in september. That is shaking out to me my normal race schedule every year. However, not this year, but next year, I may move to marathon distance for the half marathon I typically do in June. Oh, and in May, I plan to have an informal 5k that I invite my friends to participate in to celebrate goal weight when I get there.


----------



## charisma (Nov 13, 2007)

cindy-e said:


> That is fantastic!
> 
> Yes, I use fitness goals like that to keep me motivated to exercise too, though I have never done a marathon, and probably won't for another year and a half.
> 
> I have a 5k in dec. and one in Jan. , a 32 mile bike race in feb, a half marathon in april, and another one in june, a 12 mile bike ride in July (and possibly a 4 mile race), a sprint triathalon in Aug (possibly 2), and a 5k in september. That is shaking out to me my normal race schedule every year. However, not this year, but next year, I may move to marathon distance for the half marathon I typically do in June. Oh, and in May, I plan to have an informal 5k that I invite my friends to participate in to celebrate goal weight when I get there.


Cindy... I want to be you when I grow up! You are amazing, go girl!
As an aside... I really have been considering getting into triathalons... But I'm scared to invest too much in a bike, etc. how did you start if you don't mind my asking!


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

Better to wait and do it right! I too think about doing a triathlon someday but, well, it sounds hard.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

charisma said:


> Cindy... I want to be you when I grow up! You are amazing, go girl!
> As an aside... I really have been considering getting into triathalons... But I'm scared to invest too much in a bike, etc. how did you start if you don't mind my asking!


Well, we live near water so it's sort of a thing lots of people do here. I got the bike at recycle cycle - a place the refurbishes and sells good old bikes, but the tri I did could have been done on any old bike. You can check into the Danskin and Trek triathalon series if you want. They are for beginners, and they are very good. also, our local Y (and a few other gyms) have indoor tris where you swim in the indoor pool, get out do the stationary bike then run on a track or treadmill. so, the "danger" part of swimming in open water is removed, and the distances are really really short. (these are called mini-sprints I think?) 


I am not doing all of these races by choice. I am being coerced! L! My kids decided racing is cool, and well, I have to drive, so I might as well be active while I am there. =0) 

JAN, the sprint distance tri that I did, was far, FAR easier than the half marathon that I did. And ladies, I am the only one of the three of us who has not yet tried a marathon! To me, THAT sounds hard! L! And FWIW, I found that my running was much easier, much better after the tri than before. I don't know if it's just that I had to be more dilligent about cross training, or what, but it really made running feel easier. 

Cindyc. 
P.S. There is a beginning triathalon website too that is helpful. http://www.beginnertriathlete.com/


----------



## charisma (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks for the helpful advice!!off to see about a refurbished bike... Sounds like a winning idea!

& coerced or not, you rock Cindy  I wish I could get my mom into this, at least 5ks


----------

